# very cool backgrounds!



## panta dokimazete (Dec 4, 2010)

AmericanRoots.net | Bluegrass Desktop Backgrounds

I use this one for mine


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 4, 2010)

Very Cool!

Hey JD. Long time no see.


----------



## dudley (Dec 4, 2010)

Just a warning. I tried to open the page and my computer system and immediately shut down the window it said "to protect your computer microsoft has closed this window". Are you certain there are no viruses on this download site, be careful.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Dec 4, 2010)

Hey, brother! I still intend to come visit - just crazy times 



LawrenceU said:


> Very Cool!
> 
> Hey JD. Long time no see.




---------- Post added at 03:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:07 PM ----------

Pretty sure - I use Ubuntu Linux, so viruses aren't really a challenge


----------



## Scottish Lass (Dec 4, 2010)

dudley said:


> Just a warning. I tried to open the page and my computer system and immediately shut down the window it said "to protect your computer microsoft has closed this window". Are you certain there are no viruses on this download site, be careful.


 
No problems opening the page with Windows Vista Home Premium.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Dec 4, 2010)

http://www.avgthreatlabs.com/sitereports/domain/americanroots.net

Used this site to scan it - says it is clear


----------



## Phil D. (Dec 4, 2010)

The site had no problem passing my Kaspersky IS screening, which if anything tends to be too protective


----------



## Berean (Dec 4, 2010)

I have Malwarebytes anti-malware running in real time and it had no problem with the site. Ordinarily dangerous sites are blocked before loading. So it should be safe.


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 4, 2010)

Mac. No problems here


----------



## Scottish Lass (Dec 4, 2010)

Forgot to add that malwarebytes nor avast found a problem.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 4, 2010)

Sometimes a Windows Anti-virus / spyware program will block the intrusion and still allow the sight to download. So take caution if the Dudley's post is true. Mac's and Linux probably won't have a problem.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Dec 5, 2010)

View attachment 1987

Here is my background- Luther's study:


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 5, 2010)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> View attachment 1987
> 
> Here is my background- Luther's study:


 
Oo . . . I like that!


----------



## Boosterseat_91 (Dec 5, 2010)

LawrenceU said:


> Ask Mr. Religion said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 1987
> ...



I like it too! changed my background


----------



## Berean (Dec 5, 2010)

LawrenceU said:


> Oo . . . I like that!



Here's a link to a much larger, hi-res 1280x1024 view. Enjoy! http://imgur.com/qVklR.jpg


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Dec 6, 2010)

Berean said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > Oo . . . I like that!
> ...


Thanks for posting that as I was going to suggest folks just contact me for the 1280 by 1024 version.

AMR


----------



## Berean (Dec 6, 2010)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Thanks for posting that as I was going to suggest folks just contact me for the 1280 by 1024 version.



I think I originally grabbed it back when it was first posted/mentioned about a year ago. Hope it helps someone.


----------

